# Spitfire vs Hurricane



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 26, 2018)

During the BATTLE OF BRITAN!

I take the Hurricane! They destroyed more German aircraft than all the other British aircraft and air defences combined!


----------



## pbehn (Aug 26, 2018)

Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV said:


> During the BATTLE OF BRITAN!
> 
> I take the Hurricane! They destroyed more German aircraft than all the other British aircraft and air defences combined!


But not the MkII version in your poll. The Hurricane was also the most numerous and had statistically more deaths and injuries (burns) than Spitfires in the BoB.


----------

